# expats in Civitavecchia? or Rome



## celine107 (Apr 30, 2013)

I recently came to Italy for working in Maccarese/near Rome at an international research institution.
Just looking for some new friends to meet. I am living in Civitavecchia, but Rome is only 1h away with the train (half an hour from Maccarese).
Anyone an idea about groups/associations/circles that I could join? I am interested in culture, nature, volunteering in fair trade or third world organisations...

Grazie mille
ciao
Céline


----------

